# Correct bra size



## liaconn (10 Jun 2009)

Hi

One for the ladies only (please). Can you recommend a really good place to get measured? I have a voucher for Arnotts and have heard they're very good, but have also heard some people raving about a place called bramora in Earlsfort Terrace. Just looking for some personal recommendations.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Jun 2009)

I've used Arnotts and they're great. Any department store will be happy to help. Bramora would be suitable too as by their name, they specialise in underwear.


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2009)

OK, I'm a guy 

*BUT,* I can tell you that Mrs Caveat and her friends swear by old style dept stores in general (like Arnotts I guess) for this kind of thing - she says other places either don't have a clue or don't really care.


----------



## jack2009 (10 Jun 2009)

Girlfriend uses Bramora! It was highly recomended to her so I think you get the gist, they have lots of happy customers.


----------



## Rois (10 Jun 2009)

Bra sizes are like clothes sizes in that depending on which brand, they're never the same.

I find the only way is to try them on - some brands i'm a 34xx others a 36xy!  In general though I find M&S the best.  Dunnes & Pennies sizes vary like crazy and are (in my experience) a waste of money - though I've ended up using some of their coloured matching sets as bikinis as that was about all they were good for. 

Trial and error mostly, unless you can afford Rigby & Peller's made to order.


----------



## samanthajane (10 Jun 2009)

i'll 2nd what Rois said. Even when i do get measured, they'll bring me 2 different sizes to see which fits better. I have 3 different sizes but they all fit the same.


----------



## annR (10 Jun 2009)

Arnotts - wouldn't go near anywhere else.   The old Arnotts not the new one in Jervis.


----------



## DeeFox (10 Jun 2009)

Marks and Spensers is good too.  Keep in mind that "your" size may vary depending on where you buy the bra from.


----------



## Cahir (10 Jun 2009)

Peaches and Cream in the Hibernian Mall.

Don't go near M&S - they're so bad it's not funny and their bras are generally ugly in bigger cup sizes.


----------



## PM1234 (10 Jun 2009)

Cahir said:


> Don't go near M&S - they're so bad it's not funny and they're bras are generally ugly in bigger cup sizes.



Used to agree with above but their Autograph range is really pretty.


Buy your bras from the shop you get measured in as the size will vary depending on the shop and their own range.


----------



## Upstihaggity (11 Jun 2009)

Rois said:


> Bra sizes are like clothes sizes in that depending on which brand, they're never the same.
> 
> I find the only way is to try them on - some brands i'm a 34xx others a 36xy! In general though I find M&S the best. Dunnes & Pennies sizes vary like crazy and are (in my experience) a waste of money - though I've ended up using some of their coloured matching sets as bikinis as that was about all they were good for.
> 
> Trial and error mostly, unless you can afford Rigby & Peller's made to order.


 
Rois,

The most intriguing part of your post is *34XX* -  Jordan must be only trotting after ya!!

But in agreement - Arnotts are very good - though I went to La Senza recently and was very happy!


----------



## Rois (11 Jun 2009)

Upstihaggity said:


> Rois,
> 
> The most intriguing part of your post is *34XX* - Jordan must be only trotting after ya!!


 
Jordan has nothing on me!! Except I didn't have to pay for mine


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (11 Jun 2009)

Menarys in the OMNI shopping centre Santry is a good option.


----------



## Sadhbh (11 Jun 2009)

Bramora are excellent and they really know their stuff. Arnotts and Brown Thomas are also very good at measuring. M & S are absolutely rubbish. The last time I got measured there the woman was trying to give me a bra that was two sizes smaller than the bra I was wearing, even though I was bursting out of it because "that's the size that she was measuring"!!


----------



## jacobean (11 Jun 2009)

Bramora have a website:

www.bramora.com

"a website (& shop) dedicated to women with bigger boobs"


----------



## ice (11 Jun 2009)

There is also a lady in house of fraser in Dundrum who is very good...she is an older woman (the young ones haven't a clue). I think  her name might be Joan.


----------



## bananas (11 Jun 2009)

Agree that the measuring is fairly rubbish in M&S but their prices are good.  I was in Rigby and Peller store in London last year and got best two bras ever but at a price - about £60 each.  But what I do now is buy a few bras in different sizes, in M&S try them on at home and then return the ones that aren't right.  
Sizes vary a lot depending on the style so while the back size usually stays the same I often end up with different cup sizes or maybe a certain style just doesn't suit at all.
One advantage of M&S is that they have a decent range of bras in big sizes without wires which I find more comfortable.


----------



## Kitten (17 Jun 2009)

Agree with Ice - I think it's Bridie in House of Fraser, older lady.  Brilliant  - takes the fitting very personally (ha ha) - I was between sizes after many babies and she virtually locked me into the cubicle until she got it right, I had a splitting headache at the time and was cursing her under my breath but grateful at the same time.  I thought I was about a 36 D - turns out I was a 30 F, it was incredibe getting a bra that fitted perfectly, I wouldn't go anywhere else.  Need to go back in fact, had another baby!

Wouldn't go near M&S either.

Good luck
Kitten


----------



## Caveat (17 Jun 2009)

Kitten said:


> I thought I was about a 36 D - turns out I was a 30 F


 
Maybe I'm just an uniformed naive man who knows nothing of these complexities,  but it how did you get it so spectacularly wrong ?!


----------



## Neadyk (17 Jun 2009)

Arnotts are brilliant.  I'm the same as Kitten.  I thought I was one size and it turns out I was one size up and in some cases two.   It depened on the bra style ie balconette to full cup etc.  I found a few different makes that I like and always stick with them in different colours and patterns.  It also helps once you know your proper size and preferred make to search on line for them.  I use bravissimo.com and find them at least 1/3 cheaper than shops here. They actually have a handy guide to measuring yourself and to how exactly your bra should fit.  Check it out.


----------



## purpeller (17 Jun 2009)

Arnotts or House of Fraser only in Dublin.
I make a point of going to a Bravissimo store whenever I am in the UK.  They are the best, bar none.  I tried Bramora but didn't think much of them.  The lady assisting me told me a bikini top that was not fitting correctly was "gorgeous" and they didn't have every style in every size, which meant I'd have to order it in just to try it.


----------



## Dachshund (17 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> Maybe I'm just an uniformed naive man who knows nothing of these complexities,  but it how did you get it so spectacularly wrong ?!



30F is the same as 36D just with a bigger cup size and smaller back/band size.

The way it works is that every time you go down a band size you go up a cup size i.e.

36 D = 34 DD

34 DD = 32 E

32 E = 30 F

A 30 F bra will give far better support as most of the support comes from the band and not the cup size. Bravissimo.com has a good explanation. If the missus catches you looking at the site just tell her you're getting ideas for her birthday!


----------



## Curious81 (17 Jun 2009)

Sadhbh said:


> M & S are absolutely rubbish. The last time I got measured there the woman was trying to give me a bra that was two sizes smaller than the bra I was wearing, even though I was bursting out of it because "that's the size that she was measuring"!!



Oh dear, I've only ever been measured in M&S. I'll be popping into Arnotts or BT after work today to get a second opinion!


----------



## liaconn (17 Jun 2009)

Dachshund said:


> 30F is the same as 36D just with a bigger cup size and smaller back/band size.
> 
> The way it works is that every time you go down a band size you go up a cup size i.e.
> 
> ...


 
That's reassuring to read. I went to Bramora in the end, and nearly fainted when she told me my cup size. However, I'm a 32 across the back and my friends have been trying to reassure me that's the reason my cup size is bigger than their's. I thought they were just being nice.


----------



## ice (17 Jun 2009)

Kitten said:


> Agree with Ice - I think it's Bridie in House of Fraser, older lady. Brilliant - takes the fitting very personally (ha ha) - I was between sizes after many babies and she virtually locked me into the cubicle until she got it right, I had a splitting headache at the time and was cursing her under my breath but grateful at the same time. Kitten


 
Thats so funny - its was the same with me...I was with her for at least half an hour and I so wanted to leave but she was so eager I couldn't leave - she got me sorted in the end and went to great lenghts to make sure she get me something perfect


----------



## annR (18 Jun 2009)

ice said:


> Thats so funny - its was the same with me...I was with her for at least half an hour and I so wanted to leave but she was so eager I couldn't leave - she got me sorted in the end and went to great lenghts to make sure she get me something perfect


 
That is so nice, I love ladies like that, they make the world go round especially when it comes to something like this or when you are on maternity leave, isolated, wheeling a baby round all day they will always fuss over you and baby.  *sigh* love 'em.


----------

